# [mysql] error al re-emerge {SOLUCIONADO}

## upszot

Hola gente...

   estoy haciendo una actualizacion de algunos programas y me estoy topando con el siguiente problema...

el paquete "dev-db/mysql-5.1.53" me esta pinchando... (aca pongo un fragmento del log)

```
../libmysql_r/.libs/libmysqlclient_r.a(libmysql.o): In function `mysql_server_init':

libmysql.c:(.text+0x6762): warning: Using 'getservbyname' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [mysqlimport] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

libtool: link: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DHAVE_ERRNO_AS_DEFINE=1 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-omit-frame-pointer -DUNIV_LINUX -Wl,-O1 -rdynamic -o mysqlshow mysqlshow.o -static  -Wl,--as-needed -lpthread ../libmysql/.libs/libmysqlclient.a -L/usr//lib -lcrypt -lnsl -lm -lz

../libmysql/.libs/libmysqlclient.a(mf_pack.o): In function `unpack_dirname':

mf_pack.c:(.text+0x5fb): warning: Using 'getpwnam' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

../libmysql/.libs/libmysqlclient.a(libmysql.o): In function `read_user_name':

libmysql.c:(.text+0x5d11): warning: Using 'getpwuid' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

../libmysql/.libs/libmysqlclient.a(mf_pack.o): In function `unpack_dirname':

mf_pack.c:(.text+0x60f): warning: Using 'endpwent' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

../libmysql/.libs/libmysqlclient.a(my_gethostbyname.o): In function `my_gethostbyname_r':

my_gethostbyname.c:(.text+0x3c): warning: Using 'gethostbyname_r' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

../libmysql/.libs/libmysqlclient.a(libmysql.o): In function `mysql_server_init':

libmysql.c:(.text+0x6742): warning: Using 'getservbyname' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

mv -f .deps/mysqltest-mysqltest.Tpo .deps/mysqltest-mysqltest.Po

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.1.53/work/mysql/client'

make[1]: *** [all] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.1.53/work/mysql/client'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

emake failed

 * ERROR: dev-db/mysql-5.1.53 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4298:  Called mysql_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3754:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-db/mysql-5.1.53',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-db/mysql-5.1.53'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.1.53/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.1.53/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.1.53/work/mysql'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-db/mysql-5.1.53, Log file:

```

... por cualquier cosa la version que tengo activa de python es.

```
M1530 upszot # eselect python list

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.6 *

  [2]   python3.1

```

por las dudas dejo el log completo aca http://pastebin.com/uWWspk9T (es muy largo)

 aca les dejo con que USE se esta recompilando... *Quote:*   

> [ebuild   R   ] dev-db/mysql-5.1.53  USE="community embedded* latin1 perl static* -big-tables -cluster (-debug) -extraengine -max-idx-128 -minimal -pbxt -profiling (-selinux) -ssl* -test -xtradb" 23,313 kB        

 

y otra info por si se necesita...

```
M1530 upszot # egrep mysql /etc/portage/package.use                                 

dev-ruby/rails mysql fastcgi sqlite sqlite3

=dev-db/mysql-5.1.50-r3 embedded

=dev-db/mysql-5.1* embedded static

=dev-db/mysql-5.1.53 embedded -ssl

=virtual/mysql-5.1 embedded static

M1530 upszot # 

M1530 upszot # egrep mysql /etc/portage/package.keywords/package.keywords.principal 

=dev-db/mysql-5.1*

=dev-db/mysql-gui-tools-5.0_p12-r2

```

saludos y gracias a todos de antemano...

----------

## agdg

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild R ] dev-db/mysql-5.1.53 USE="community embedded* latin1 perl static* -big-tables -cluster (-debug) -extraengine -max-idx-128 -minimal -pbxt -profiling (-selinux) -ssl* -test -xtradb" 23,313 kB

 

Quita las bibliotecas estáticas. Las bibliotecas estáticas no están recomendadas, aunque en algunos casos pueden ser necesarias en este parece que está impidiendo que compile el paquete, por eso te da constantes errores que dicen statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

----------

## upszot

 *agdg wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   [ebuild R ] dev-db/mysql-5.1.53 USE="community embedded* latin1 perl static* -big-tables -cluster (-debug) -extraengine -max-idx-128 -minimal -pbxt -profiling (-selinux) -ssl* -test -xtradb" 23,313 kB 
> 
> Quita las bibliotecas estáticas. Las bibliotecas estáticas no están recomendadas, aunque en algunos casos pueden ser necesarias en este parece que está impidiendo que compile el paquete, por eso te da constantes errores que dicen statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

 

OK gracias, ya las quite y en este momento estoy compilando... asiq despues les cuento como me fue... 

   por otro lado si bien decis que no es recomendable usar esas librerias estaticas, esa use la agrege pq alguna actualizacion me la pidio en algun momento... pero bueno ya me enterare cuando actualice todo el world (en estos dias) si salta algun paquete que me la vuelva a pedir....

saludos

Edit: Perfecto... le quiete la use static y compilo sin problema... gracias..

----------

